
German cartel office to take Facebook case to High Court - LinuxBender
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-germany/german-cartel-office-to-take-facebook-case-to-high-court-idUSKCN1VG1AJ
======
Havoc
If they could go kick the tires over at Google too that would be appreciated.

~~~
thwythwy
The only way to please HN is to regulate every company in every industry the
exact same way at the exact same time, and to ensure the press reports it all
happening at the same time, in the same article, with a neutral headline, and
without demonizing anyone. "Regulators Regulate Every Company Equally,
Irrespective of Varying Justifications. Companies All Reportedly Good Faith
Actors, Say Companies," reports Ars Technica.

~~~
annadane
Right? Why is everyone here so argumentive?

~~~
erikpukinskis
Speaking for myself, I think it’s my hope that the people on here who are
being ignorant are usually at least open to being rationally explained at why
they are wrong.

It’s not guaranteed but in other forums it’s less of a guarantee.

And even if the person doesn’t respond well, sometimes the more reasonable
comments will get upvoted, even if they’re unpopular positions, so it’s worth
making them.

It’s not true on every topic, some things like sexual violence HN seems to
come from an emotional place, which brings out Dang’s “no flame ward!”
hammer...

But in general this is a forum where knowing what’s actually true and
explaining it well can sometimes be rewarded.

That said, there is also a ton of knee-jerk “that’s not technically true” or
“I don’t immediately see the feasibility” stuff. I suspect that is just a
personality thing that correlates with engineer types.

------
sean_pedersen
"BERLIN (Reuters) - Germany’s cartel office said on Monday it would appeal a
regional court decision to suspend restrictions it had placed on Facebook’s
data collection practices to the country’s highest court. "

Am I understanding this correctly: They are removing restrictions, so this a
win for FB?

~~~
Nextgrid
> a regional court decision to suspend restrictions it had placed on
> Facebook’s data collection practices

Seems like a regional court decided to suspend restrictions imposed on
Facebook and the cartel office is trying to override that decision.

